# Root training



## Joseph James (Mar 22, 2008)

Has any one had experience with root training or trimming? Is this really something that needs to be done, cuz I have seen the infamous " Green Giant Grow " haha...the triple G! 

 what do ya say?


----------



## smokybear (Mar 23, 2008)

I have only ever heard of root training when trying to do a bonsai mother plant for clones. When you transplant the mother into another pot, you trim the roots away to keep the mother plant small, just like you do to bonsai trees. I do this every year or two because I also grow bonsai trees so I know what you're talking about. Other than that JJ, I have never heard of this being done. Maybe I'm in the dark though. Got any threads? Take care and be safe my friend.


----------



## massproducer (Mar 23, 2008)

Are you growing in soil, and your you root bound?

I have not seen that grow, but I myself would never trim my roots, because at best it will stunt your growth, and IMHO, it could very easily kill your plants.  I am a hydro grower but i do not touch my roots, the roots are the most delicate part of any plant and any damage to even the root hairs that come off the roots, and you could leave your plants unable to feed.

I have heard some soil growers that put slits in their roots when they become root bound to start the growth again because being root bound had them stunted, but I don't think that it is a good idea to even touch healthy roots.

If you want a way to maximize your plants potential give it some carboload or another source of carbohydrate, you will see a noticible difference supplementing carbohydrates as your plants will use its stores fast especially during flowering.

Sorry i couldn't be of more help, hopefully one of the other guys or gals will know more about this.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 23, 2008)

As I said before, trimming roots will make the plant stunted and is only suited for bonsai mothers. Take care everyone.


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks guys, I don't plan on using the technique.


----------



## gardenguru (Mar 23, 2008)

Joseph James said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, I don't plan on using the technique.


 
There is another method called root supression where you grow largish plants in tiny pots.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 24, 2008)

you can do it on a reveg as wel if needed....


----------

